# what family of rollers do you have



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

what family of Rollers do you have I my self have Jim Shewoods Masons and Ron Swarts birds that he imported from South Africa I also have the old family Mee birds here in Michigan


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

At one point in time, I wanted to get into rollers. I looked into John Wiens strain of rollers. Its a Canadian bloodline and John won the world cup once or twice I think. Basically only thing that kept me away from his birds was the fact that his birds were getting picked up by BOPs all the time. But his rollers sure rolled deep!


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

mee's and decker's


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Revolution Lofts*

John has nice birds but you are right the hawks are just every where now it is very hard to fly rollers any more with out large loss of birds I lost 3 kits this year my self


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know what bloodline I have but they are beautiful crested roller. They don't roll great but they are strong flyers and look great.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tjc1*

They sound like they are very good looking birds


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

check out the pictures I have on here, there are almonds, recreds, kites, black and a black mottled. Also two young of 2012 that one is white and red and the other is a light red with some white in it.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*cool*

cool looking birds I have heard of crested Rollers but have never seen one my self


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The two babies came out real nice. Can't wait till the spring when they all can start breeding. Right now I have a almond and kite raring to go at it but I had to replace their eggs with fake ones as it is real cold right now


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I have Galati rollers in plain head and capped. Got them from an old Romanian that lives near me. Breeding now can't wait to see how they fly for me. They looked great at his play.


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

I fly a couple main familes. One is a family from guil rand which are jaconette based. Then i fly a family of borges-kiser birds.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

ihave a kit of no name almonds roll pretty good, i bought 8 mee's havent flown them yet but they are hatching young birds cant wait to fly them in spring


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are a couple of squabs off a dark almond hen and a rec red crested roller pair I have


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Tjc, are you going to cross them to good rollers and try to improve the roll? That would be a nice feat I would think. All you need to do is breed a non crested to your crested, All the young will be non crested, Pick the best two and pair them together, If you start with 3 or 4 unrelated birminghams as a cross then you would get a good mix of genes which would prevent a problem with inbreeding, or atleast minimise the chance of defects.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*nice*

Nice looking young birds thanks for the pics


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Platz, 514, and Knuckledraggers


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Possum Fat said:


> Platz, 514, and Knuckledraggers


Do you live in Arkansas? Never heard of Knuckledraggers.

Anyhow, I am currently NOT FLYING any birds but do plan on breeding as soon as the weather will permit. The birds I have now are all from Scott70 with the exception of 7 but those 7 still go back to Sherwood/Mason birds.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

2y4life said:


> Do you live in Arkansas?


Oklahoma, but Arkansaw is about 30 minutes away.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*2Y4lIFE*

I am glad to here you found some more masons up that way I just bought 4 pair of shortys Breeders before he got out and Jim is sending them to me also Jim is sending me the rest of the blood lines of his pairs I didnt have so it will be a busy year here between the SA birds and the masons I wish you the best of luck with your birds Tou


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

scott70 said:


> I am glad to here you found some more masons up that way I just bought 4 pair of shortys Breeders before he got out and Jim is sending them to me also Jim is sending me the rest of the blood lines of his pairs I didnt have so it will be a busy year here between the SA birds and the masons I wish you the best of luck with your birds Tou


Thanks Scott. Gotta find time to give you a call. I got those 7 birds right before you shipped me the first batch. They go back to Wayne Feder's Sherwood birds. Take care buddy


----------

